# Have you had a Moultrie camera not work properly?



## whitetaco02 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't care what model Moultrie camera you have or had but if there is something that is not working on it properly that should be, let me know. 

I am curious!

Thanks!!


----------



## Todd E (Jul 2, 2009)

I am committed to never buying a Moultrie trailcam ever again. Not matter what price and no matter how good it seems to be.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 2, 2009)

I've had 10 cameras in the past 5 years and had to send one back to get it fixed.
Moultrie has excellent customer service and upgraded the bad one in less than a week.


----------



## rockhard (Jul 2, 2009)

i had 5 i 40s not work properly, but all were from the same shipment at basspro.


----------



## Eaglebluffer (Jul 2, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I've had 10 cameras in the past 5 years and had to send one back to get it fixed.
> Moultrie has excellent customer service and upgraded the bad one in less than a week.



dido to this ... I have found Moultrie customer service very good and have had very similar experience with my dozen or so cameras.  I simply don't think any manufacturer has a camera that is perfect.   Its pretty tough for them to build one that can survive 100 degree heat and freezing temperatures and last more than 3 years ... the elements are pretty tough on them.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 2, 2009)

uhhhhh yeah!  I thought everyone had


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 2, 2009)

I have had a Moultrie Game Spy 200 for about 6 years now and it's just now starting to act up.

I have gotten my moneys worth and I have been very pleased with it


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 2, 2009)

These cameras are less than a year old!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 2, 2009)

I had 3 . returned1 after 2 months and got my money back. the others are 13months no more night time pics, use it to cathch the neighbors dog doing his buisness on my PORCH! The other is 2 years and still kickin with great battery life. Go figure


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

I've had a D-40 for a few years and love it. I'd buy another one today if mine broke. On the other hand, I bought two 5-gallon feeders from Moultrie and they should be ashamed for selling them to the public.


----------



## gahunter70 (Jul 4, 2009)

had an i40 that never worked consistently and would eat batteries,finally quit and probably did not have a full seasons worth of use


----------



## kevina (Jul 4, 2009)

letsgohuntin said:


> I have had a Moultrie Game Spy 200 for about 6 years now and it's just now starting to act up.
> 
> I have gotten my moneys worth and I have been very pleased with it



I had the same camera and after 2 years the camera started having a "SD CARD LOCKED" issue. I have tried all recommended remedies, and no luck. It is now in the closet, and I have purchased a Scoutguard 550 and love it.


----------



## Greehorn (Jul 4, 2009)

*Have Two i40's*

I had an issue when I first got them with a lot of white outs and little to no color pics unless it was a sunny day. I was told by customer support to download an update and see how it works. Did the update and it fixed half of the white outs. They have been working for two years. I just replaced the batteries after two seasons of scouting.


----------



## msjjd (Jul 4, 2009)

I have 4 and have had to replace one. It was a week old and would not work so I exchanged it for another one. I cant see spending 250-300 on one camera.100-150 would be my range and of course you get what you pay for.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 4, 2009)

i aint had a problem with mine.


----------



## bcbz71 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a D40 that was new on Valentines Day '09...took great pics for a few months, but now it won't trigger.   Battery is 99% and in the same area it always has been.  Won't even trigger when you walk up to it.  Gotta send it back...

I had another D40 that took great pictures, but wouldn't advance the date/time...ever.  Sent it back for a refund.


So, I am 2-for-2...in a bad way...don't think I will buy another one.  Currently researching other brands.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have two D40's, and so far so good (knock on wood) absolutely no problems.  I purchased both of them last summer, and used them all last summer through this turkey season.  I will be puting them both out again this coming weekend.


----------



## ryano (Jul 5, 2009)

use to have a D40 that I sold and as far as I know its still going strong.............battery life was excellent I thought.

the only problem was the timestamp on the pic seem to be off and I never could get it fixed............was always the right date but just not the right time.

great camera for the money


----------



## BOFF (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 5 I40s and never had a problem with any of them. I've been using them for less than a year.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have two and O problems had three but one grew legs and crawled off the tree!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Jul 5, 2009)

BOFF said:


> I have 5 I40s and never had a problem with any of them.*I've been using them for less than a year.*



LOL...well there's your problem right there.  You've still got time my friend.  Don't give up hope yet...you're almost there I can _feel_ it!


----------



## BOFF (Jul 6, 2009)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> LOL...well there's your problem right there.  You've still got time my friend.  Don't give up hope yet...you're almost there I can _feel_ it!



I rebuke you devil, in the name of Jesus Christ!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 6, 2009)

Trust me!  You 17 people so far that haven't had trouble with them, you will!


----------



## BOFF (Jul 6, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> Trust me!  You 17 people so far that haven't had trouble with them, you will!



Yeap,

You put something out in the elements of rain, sun, humidity, and carry it around in the bouncing truck, ATV, etc., it eventually is going to wear out, or tear up. 

 I'm not expecting it to last a lifetime,....... it is electronic.

So far, I've been extremely pleased with the ones I have. Sorry to read of your disapproval of the cameras, but, I can only report what I've experienced with them so far.

BUT, the poll is a little unfair, as it ask for ANY Moultrie cameras , and problems which is the buyers opinion of "is not working on it properly that should be". 

A better poll to me would be " who has had major problems with the Moultrie I40s?"  

Any major company just starting out is going to have problems with the new products, and as time goes on, those problems SHOULD be eliminated or resolved. 

I just wonder how many of the 44 votes with yes, were earlier model cameras, or user errors, due to maybe not reading the directions first before operating.

Not attempting to start an argument, but trying to look at variables that we don't currently know, which in turn, can change the opinion of many.

Just my brain working overtime.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## blong (Jul 6, 2009)

I have carried at least 5 back to wally world. You keep trying new ones and eventually you get a good one.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 6, 2009)

BOFF said:


> Yeap,
> 
> You put something out in the elements of rain, sun, humidity, and carry it around in the bouncing truck, ATV, etc., it eventually is going to wear out, or tear up.
> 
> ...



That is what their product is meant to do.  Sit out in the weather and perform.  Not break down with less than a year of use.  If that is the case they need to stop selling them and find out what they can do to remedy the situation!

It just doesn't make sense to me how a person can buy a brand new I40 today and still have to do the updates on the computer.  That should be done before it leaves the factory.

We bought a BRAND NEW D40 last weekend and it would not work from the get go!  Not at all!  

It says in their instruction manual that all products are tested before it leaves the factory to make sure everything works properly. 

I for one will NEVER buy another Moultrie product and when the two that I have quit working they will be in the trash where they belong!

I expect before too long that I will be cameraless!


----------



## T/C GURU (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't think there is a camera company on the market that hasn't at some point in time had problems out of certain models or all models of cameras. it's easy to pick Moultrie out of the herd with it being one of the biggest marketers out there. i wonder, out of how many thousands of cameras they make, how many actually have problems? in these forums all you hear of is bad rap. you never hear from the thousands that have had no problem what so ever. i own several different cams from just about every company, and there isn't 1 not 1 that i haven't had problems with, and yes this even includes homebrews.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well for $7.96 I just sent my I40 back to Moultrie to see if they will fix it.  I can't find a receipt but the lady said to send it in and they will see what they can do.  She seemed really nice too so hopefully they can get it to work.  I hate having a $170 dollar camera sitting on my work bench when it needs to be on a tree taking pictures.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 6, 2009)

T/C GURU said:


> i don't think there is a camera company on the market that hasn't at some point in time had problems out of certain models or all models of cameras. it's easy to pick Moultrie out of the herd with it being one of the biggest marketers out there. i wonder, out of how many thousands of cameras they make, how many actually have problems? in these forums all you hear of is bad rap. you never hear from the thousands that have had no problem what so ever. i own several different cams from just about every company, and there isn't 1 not 1 that i haven't had problems with, and yes this even includes homebrews.



ya I agree... I would bet that Moultrie has out sold other manufactures 3 to 1 over the years, so your going to have that many more complaints.  Seems like I read complaints on this forum that even cuddeback had a bad model or batch come out not to long ago.

I'm sure it is frustrating though not to be able to get your cam in the woods  !!


----------



## BOFF (Jul 6, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> That is what their product is meant to do.  Sit out in the weather and perform.  Not break down with less than a year of use.  If that is the case they need to stop selling them and find out what they can do to remedy the situation!
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me how a person can buy a brand new I40 today and still have to do the updates on the computer.  That should be done before it leaves the factory.
> 
> ...



Did you ever consider HOW it got from the company to where it was sold at the store? 

I worked for UPS for close to 4 years, and some of the packages I saw looked like they had the #%$@#$%^ beat out of them with a baseball bat, and shot with a shotgun.

It probably worked fine from the factory, but was DOA due to shipping from the factory.

Just a thought. 

Glad the lady was nice when you talked to her. Customer service is hard to find these days. 

Hopes it works out for you. Keep us updated.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 6, 2009)

BOFF said:


> Did you ever consider HOW it got from the company to where it was sold at the store?
> 
> I worked for UPS for close to 4 years, and some of the packages I saw looked like they had the #%$@#$%^ beat out of them with a baseball bat, and shot with a shotgun.
> 
> ...



Will do!  Thanks David.


----------



## crazysamey (Jul 8, 2009)

I have 10 D 40s and have never had a problem, some are 3 years old and some just a year but no problems.Yes sometime the batteries last longer then other times but they still do the job. So if you dont want to buy them then its fine to me, more for me.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 8, 2009)

crazysamey said:


> I have 10 D 40s and have never had a problem, some are 3 years old and some just a year but no problems.Yes sometime the batteries last longer then other times but they still do the job. So if you dont want to buy them then its fine to me, more for me.



You can have them all!


----------



## Killdee (Jul 8, 2009)

Eaglebluffer said:


> dido to this ... I have found Moultrie customer service very good and have had very similar experience with my dozen or so cameras.  I simply don't think any manufacturer has a camera that is perfect.   Its pretty tough for them to build one that can survive 100 degree heat and freezing temperatures and last more than 3 years ... the elements are pretty tough on them.


That is bull dodo, I have homebrews that have been out in the elements 24/365 going on 10 years with no issues. They could build one like this also, but what would they sell you in 2-3 years? Pardon the hi-jack.

BTW I did have an I-40 I won here a GON that after the updates preformed as it should and as a 2007 model had a great trigger, battery life and took nice daytime and fair night pic's. The red blob leds IR drove me to trade it for a homebrew I build for a buddy of mine who loves his moultries. Also knowing I couldnt fix it when it eventually had problems.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2009)

Before I bought a Moultrie trail camera, I called their customer service & a grouchy man said he's had no problem with his 2 Moultrie TC's he's been using for 5 years.  Everyone else in customer service have been very good to speak & work with, but I have not sent any cameras in for repairs yet & the free repair service is only good for the 1-year warranty period from date of purchase; otherwise their repairs get very expensive very fast, quickly exceeding cost of the camera.

At 1st, I bought three of the Moultrie Game Spy 1.3MP on clearance.  First time out 1 of them right away got stuck taking a picture every delay time setting of 1 minute for over 25 hours until it used up the big 6 volt battery & got only 1 pic of a possum.  The other 2 only had less than 10 pics on each in 3 weeks.  Therefore, I took all of them back.  

Next, I bought 4 of the Game Spy 2.0MP models that worked fine the 1st season getting over 4,000 pics in 4-5 months.  They started getting flaky the 2nd season & sometimes quit working for no reason with plenty of 6 volt battery power left.  Last year, the 3rd season, 3 of the 4 right away became very unreliable for no detectable reason with numerous intermittent problems, including the common "SD card locked" condition on initial power up.  Fortunately, the last one work mostly very well all season last year, but I kept having a problem getting it to go into automatic picture taking mode after long delays after pushing the button to change modes.  

I tried replacing the above older 2.0MP models with clearance Game Spy D-40 4.0MP models from 5 different Walmarts, but had to take back 5 of them that would not work right out of the box or on 1st initial deployment stopped working right away with very few pics.  Finally I got four D-40's to work, but they ran out of D-cell battery power fast usually & rechargeable charged up batteries would only show 70% battery power when I 1st installed them in the TC, but would not flash at night because there was not enough battery power.  When battery power dropped to 80% or below, the D-40 could not produce a night flash, so I got many of night photos since on our hunting lease surrounded by homes out in the country with lots of human activity so deer stay nocturnal year round for 80-90% of the time according to my trail cam photos.  

From what I've read on the forum, it seems like most folks buying the same model Moultrie D-40's from Bass Pro worked fine for them usually, but my Walmart D-40's were very low performers with many problems, especially using up the D-cell batteries in a week or two when using the lowest power configuration settings, when the box details & catalog claims the D-40 lasts 60 days which I will never believe after my numerous experiences with them.  

My three Moultrie I-40's fortunately worked very well the last 2 seasons.  Last year a couple of them had a few problems, but worked most of the time.  One of them had the LCD display quit working so I cannot change the configuration settings & the cheap plastic from broke off the tree fastener strap hole so it's tough to mount it to a tree.  

Hope others have had better experiences than me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2009)

I had not till you posted this thread Now the flash has stopped on one of mine..Its not even a year old..Bad thing is.I didnt send in the warrenty card and cant find my proof of purchase They said it would cost more to fix than I could buy a new one for


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I had not till you posted this thread Now the flash has stopped on one of mine..Its not even a year old..Bad thing is.I didnt send in the warrenty card and cant find my proof of purchase They said it would cost more to fix than I could buy a new one for



I bet you are one of the 29 that said no, huh?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought I was cause it kept showing me the voting results..Then just now when I logged in on this page..It showed I had not voted yet...So you got a yes from me


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I thought I was cause it kept showing me the voting results..Then just now when I logged in on this page..It showed I had not voted yet...So you got a yes from me




The other 30 will be needing to change their votes soon I bet!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 10, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> The other 30 will be needing to change their votes soon I bet!


 I know next time I'll send the dang warrenty card in!! I looked at the new little bushnell today on chasing game..Think I might try one of those!!


----------



## buckpro04 (Jul 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I had not till you posted this thread Now the flash has stopped on one of mine..Its not even a year old..Bad thing is.I didnt send in the warrenty card and cant find my proof of purchase They said it would cost more to fix than I could buy a new one for



they told me that today two, i have 2 that the flash just stopped working on


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 10, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I know next time I'll send the dang warrenty card in!! I looked at the new little bushnell today on chasing game..Think I might try one of those!!



Let us know if you get one and if it "works" for you.


----------



## bcbz71 (Jul 14, 2009)

I called Moultrie about some bad feeders and my D40 that quit triggering.  The FIRST thing the guy asked was "do you have your receipt?".   I didn't (at the time) and he said "well, there's not really much I can do for you, buddy."  There was an awkward pause and finally he said, "Send it in and we'll take a look at it."  I don't think he meant "for free" either!

I bought 3 refurb feeders directly from Moultrie this spring and so far 2 have quit.   I sent one feeder back in the box with the camera (found receipts for all) yesterday.

My note in the box says "I do not have confidence in the feeder or camera in this box.  Please contact me for an upgrade to a Pro model feeder and an I40 camera."

I will post when I hear back from them.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 14, 2009)

I still have not heard back whether or not they are going to fix my I40.  

They are probably swamped trying to fix broken cameras and such!


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am new to the forum but have read it from time to time and find it to be very informative.  I have used Cuddeback NF for 3 years now and love the camera and customer service.  They update the first year for free and I can find them on ebay for 265-275 plus free shipping.  If something does go wrong fill out the form online send it to them and $40 and at most 2wks you have your camera back and updated.  I might buy the new Capure IR cheaper at 210 but I know what works for me.


----------



## rthill (Jul 15, 2009)

got the i 40 and it serves it's purpose. i dont leave mine out all year either though. i put mine out in late august and take it down a week after season is out. got to see what bucks made it through the season. i dont put mime up year round so i want be tempted to walk in the woods every 5 days. this also helps keep my camera from being to stressed by the elements


----------



## kcausey (Jul 16, 2009)

Frank...i have two D40s and had one of the older ones that took the big 6v battery...it was terrible....it worked fine but only lasted 10-14 days.....i used every kind of rechargeable battery available...even with a solar panel....still died quick.........but, my newer D40s, the ones that take d batteries are worth their weight to me....they don't take cuddeback clear pics, nor do they email me pics, but for the $79/each i payed...how can i beat that?  they function, take pics well enough to tell what kinda deer i got, last about 50-60 days depending on the amount of flash used, and i'm not out $400 if the get legs and disappear!  How can u beat that?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got a refurbished I40 in the mail today from Moultrie!  It's got a 1 year warranty too! 

I am sending my other one back cause I can't read the screen at all.  She said to send it in!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just worked out my issue I was talking about earlier.  The lady told me to send mine in!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got done setting mine up but I think I need to do the updates on it first before I put it out.

When I put this one out I am going to snag my other one off of the tree and send that one in.  Hopefully they will get things squared away!

Glad you got things worked out Clint!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 16, 2009)

No updates needed I guess.  I took it outside and allowed it to snap a few pics.  All is good! (so far)!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure if this counts, but I've had 3 or 4 brand new 6 Volt Moultrie rechargeable batteries that were dead on arrival that would not charge that remained around 0 Volts.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't vote when this was first posted since I had only had my camera (D-40) for a couple months. Well, I went to check it this weekend and the flash had died. It is about three months old. I just got off the phone with customer service and am sending it to them. How long should I expect to wait for a return?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 29, 2009)

week and a half maybe?


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 31, 2009)

i'm currently running 2 Moultries, a 4 year old Moultrie Game Spy 3.1 and a 2 year old Moultrie I40.

so far the only problem i have had with either was with the 3.1.  due to it sitting through numerous Tropical Storms and Hurricanes here in Florida, the display screen is hard to read (missing line of pixels).  other than that, it still takes great pic's.

my I40 has been sitting on a tree since the beginning of April (4 months) on the same set of batteries.  as of last week, my battery life read 60% and it has taken nearly 4,000 pic's.  i'm beginning to wonder if the batteries will ever die.

the only camera on the market right now i would consider buying other than a Moultrie would be the Scout Guard and this would only be if they could improve their night time picture quality.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 1, 2009)

Theres bad apples in every bunch. I bought a cudde excite that didnt even last a whole season before it just went totally whacked. Bought a moultrie and it is going strong on its second season so far knock on wood. And I could have had three moultries for what i paid for the cudde. Still have the cudde that i need to send back and get fixed.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 19, 2009)

Just purchased a new I-40 Sunday.  Took it out of the box and the mode button will not work.  It is stays in the set up mode


----------



## Harvester (Aug 22, 2009)

Turned it on Thursday and it all worked fine, went to the club Friday, put it out and get a sd card is bad message.


----------



## wargmc (Aug 22, 2009)

ive got a i40 that takes great pics had it out past week an noticed screen dont display right but it still takes pics


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 22, 2009)

rockhard said:


> i had 5 i 40s not work properly, but all were from the same shipment at basspro.


mine seem to not take pics when it gets about 55% of battery, flash still works!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 22, 2009)

wargmc said:


> ive got a i40 that takes great pics had it out past week an noticed screen dont display right but it still takes pics



I've had good experiences with my I-40's, but last year one of 'em had the display stop working with it stuck on high battery consumption high resolution which now I cannot change any of the settings.  Now, I have a 2nd I-40 starting to disappear on the display.




			
				rockhard said:
			
		

> i had 5 i 40s not work properly, but all were from the same shipment at basspro.



Wow, that sounds like the bad experiences I had with about 8 to 9 D40's I bought at 4 different Walmarts where I had to return 5 of 'em, and the others use up battery power like eating candy to borrow a recent phrase from some other forum members.  Since most report getting good experiences with D40's bought at Bass Pro, I bought one today from BPS & hope to finally get a respectable experience with it.  




shortround1 said:


> mine seem to not take pics when it gets about 55% of battery, flash still works!



I've been very fortunate with my three I-40's with the longest lasting times on 1 set of batteries of one lasted 5 months last year & another lasted 7 months 2 years ago.  It seems I still get day & nite flash pics even when battery power gets as low as 10% to 20%.


----------



## BOFF (Aug 22, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> mine seem to not take pics when it gets about 55% of battery, flash still works!



The I 40's I have take great pictures at 60% during daylight, but the night time pictures suffer. However this is after 4 months of frequent picture and video taking. 

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 23, 2009)

Harvester said:


> Turned it on Thursday and it all worked fine, went to the club Friday, put it out and get a sd card is bad message.


 Put the "bad" card in another camera and the card worked.   I swapped cards and it still wont save any pics except on the internal memory.


----------

